# Raised - Non Walk In Loft



## rgdubois (Jul 13, 2010)

I would just like to hear from other fanciers if they have or ever seen a loft that is raised, with a wire floor, but you can't enter it. 

Reason I am asking is that I need to build a new loft, and I was think along these lines. My thought behind it is that is should be cleaner and healthier for both me and my birds, plus my son who is only 3, also enjoys the birds, but I don't really like the idea of him going into the loft.


----------



## hollywoodlou (Mar 3, 2013)

*coop*

More like a rabbit hutch I am getting ready to build a few myself you can search on you tube and get lots of ideas there are many like you are talking about


----------



## rgdubois (Jul 13, 2010)

Some along the line of these 2 lofts 

First one is 4' x 4'. Can be made to join as many together as would like










Second 1 is 4' x 10' with 2 sections


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

getting into in to clean the breeding boxes may be hard to do if you can not get in it like a loft..breeding boxes are quite large, mine are 30 long and 24 deep and about 15 high, that is so the hen can make another nest there when she still has young ones in their with her cock bird.


----------



## rgdubois (Jul 13, 2010)

Thought about that and on one of my other ideas have the nest boxes on the outside so can get in from the back to clean them. Wad also thinking of a pull out tray for the floor


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is a great idea.. if you had a large door you can open from outside to get access to the boxes would be cool.


----------



## rgdubois (Jul 13, 2010)

My main question is, can you race from a loft like this, or is it best to have a loft that you walk into


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Try looking at the series taking on tyson, he had a similar loft called tysons corner..


----------

